# Reunião apaixonados caçadores e tornados



## remy (29 Out 2008 às 23:55)

Oi todos!!

Bon voila provavelmente vou começar em abril de 2009 para explorar a região do Alentejo 	
grande planícies com parte do grupo francês de lutador tufão StormChaserAdventure e 2 amigos Kéraunos (francês Observatório de tornados e tempestades violentas), que me resta. Nós certamente serão postadas em um hotel em Évora. Eu sei que eles querem alguém interessado em vir aqui e ver-nos a discutir. Claro que alguns de nós ainda não falam a língua do país que não é o mais importante. Têm todos se reúnem para trocar entre os apaixonados e compartilhar o que era amor. E o que é mais, estes podem complementar a cooperação entre os europeus. Além disso, podemos realizar vistorias nas aldeias dos municípios atingidos por tornados na província de Évora e Beja como eu costumava fazer em França.

Caros amigos, mas pode ser que a língua nos separa a paixão, mas estamos todos juntos. Desde a minha infância eu queria ver a planície do Monte querido país de origem.

Desejo-lhe conhecimento de interessados, mas não hesite em responder a este tópico é feito para isso.

Remy amistoso


----------



## Vince (30 Out 2008 às 12:23)

Boa ideia. Quem sabe se não se pode organizar um encontro. Fala também com o Rebelo que ele e o restante grupo (meteoalerta.com) são os maiores entusiastas de chasing por cá.


----------



## ajrebelo (30 Out 2008 às 20:34)

boas

sem duvida uma excelente ideia, entre Março e Maio será a melhor altura para virem até as planícies Alentejanas e talvez com sorte caçar um bicho desses, para alem disso podemos trocar ideias de como fazer uma boa caçada, materiais a utilizar, etc.

já tens os meus contactos, vamos organizar tal encontro 

FIQUEM ALERTA

abraços


----------



## remy (30 Out 2008 às 23:19)

> sem duvida uma excelente ideia, entre Março e Maio será a melhor altura para virem até as planícies Alentejanas e talvez com sorte caçar um bicho desses, para alem disso podemos trocar ideias de como fazer uma boa caçada, materiais a utilizar, etc.
> 
> já tens os meus contactos, vamos organizar tal encontro



bem

ele tem dado à data. Nós vamos ficar 6 dias nas planícies do Alentejo em Evora, 10 abril a 16 de abril. Vamos explorar a região para ver estas paisagens ... Fale-nos dos caças viveu experiências com trovoada ... Fazer investigações dos locais atingidos por tornados, falando sobre a climatologia das tempestades na região ...


----------



## Vince (31 Out 2008 às 00:31)

remy disse:


> falando sobre a climatologia das tempestades na região ...



Desconheço qualquer trabalho publicado sobre climatologia de tormentas em Portugal, como há em Espanha por exemplo.
Até que nem seria difícil fazê-lo, por exemplo recorrendo aos dados das descargas eléctricas do IM que certamente terá dados de muitos anos. Eu em tempos pensei em recorrer a imagens de satélite para fazer um estudo pelo menos dos últimos 10 anos com tipos de célula, locais de formação, trajectos e dissipação, mas cheguei à conclusão que isso era trabalho para muitas semanas ou mesmo meses e a minha vida não é esta. Talvez um dos muitos estudantes ou profissionais da área por aqui queira um dia fazer esse trabalho de investigação sobre isto e publicar o mesmo, pois acho que seria interessante e útil como os restantes dados climatológicos tradicionais disponíveis ao público. Para o IM seria fácil publicar uma climatologia pelo menos básica recorrendo às DEA, mas duvido que alguma vez o façam e/ou disponibilizem.


----------



## remy (31 Out 2008 às 01:13)

No que se refere a estes arquivos que nos interessa muito e nossas afiliadas e nosso observatório vai ser feliz a fornecer análises e arquivar-los a conhecer. 	
Aqui você pode trazer a todos nós que, em abril.


----------



## remy (31 Out 2008 às 17:57)

ok por isso é bom. Nós estaremos em Évora em 10 de abril e em 16 partidas. Bom para a habitação é claro que logerons para o hotel ... Para as actividades que estavam listados acima são os seguintes:

- Caça a tempestade a oportunidade apresenta-se
- Discutir uma colaboração entre as nossas equipes caçador Francês e Português
- Troca de como caçar, equipamentos ...
- As investigações sobre o caso do empréstimo tornados prefeituras

F2 em Ferreira do Alentejo, no 20 Oct 2002
F? em Castro Verde em agosto de 1986
F3 em Cabeça Gorda (Beja) a 20 de setembro de 1989
F1 em Evora, 12 novembro 1989
F1 em Montemor-o-Novo, 24 Oct 1989

Estas investigações levam tempo, porque temos os nossos hábitos e processos de produção em França mas é algo muito emocionante.

- Visita planícies do Alentejo na zona de Évora e Beja.

Falando de tempestades na região experimentaram t Experiências ...


voila e muitas outras coisas que eu acho planejamento também é composto ... eu vou dizer um pouco mais tarde ..


----------



## ecobcg (31 Out 2008 às 21:37)

Se estiver disponivel na altura e se não se importarem, também gostava de alinhar numa caçada!!!


----------



## remy (8 Nov 2008 às 21:09)

Naturalmente não se preocupe porque temos a oportunidade apresenta-se caçar. Também não seria demais interessados a entrar ?


----------



## remy (8 Nov 2008 às 23:46)

Ha sim uma outra coisa que ninguém aqui conhece um hotel a preços tomados sobre o Distrito de Beja?


----------



## trepkos (9 Nov 2008 às 12:38)

Excelente ideia! Eu sou de Montemor-o-Novo, posso ajudar aqui na zona e em Évora, se quiserem os meus contactos e só pedir, estou disposto a ajudar em tudo e fazer umas caçadas.


----------



## remy (13 Nov 2008 às 17:27)

Queridos amigos ... Tenho más notícias ... Não vamos entrar eventualmente no sul de Portugal para o meu mais profundo pesar por uma simples questão de orçamento, infelizmente. Mas nada impede que você e eu encorajá-lo ainda plano para conhecê-lo.

Obrigado mais uma vez, em qualquer caso, a todos aqueles que foram motivados por este projecto ... e fortes tempestades ...


----------



## ajrebelo (28 Nov 2008 às 00:06)

boas

foi com  tristeza que recebemos a noticia, estamos sempre disponíveis para um próximo encontro.

abraços


----------

